
Google Android More Vulnerable Than iPhone - J3L2404
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-01-12/google-s-android-more-vulnerable-to-viruses-than-iphone-trend-micro-says.html
======
mycroftiv
Reason given is that the chairman of Trend Micro thinks open source is
inherently insecure.

